# Rugby Thread



## Bassomatic (Aug 6, 2016)

So I didn't see one of these. I figure it's not the biggest sport esp stateside but I play in a alum social league.

I figure this could cover pro as well.

I play as a hooker (inb4 lol bassomatic is a hooker) I played this morning and so far our team is winless but it's just starting only our second game. First game I managed a try.

I'm pretty sure I sprained or broke my wrist too. Because you can't play this sport with out inflicting and receiving pain. As long as you dish out more than you can take you tend to be doing OK.


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 7, 2016)

Lol Americans playing a real sport.


----------



## Locksnap (Aug 7, 2016)

HURRICANES
! ! !
HURRICANES
! ! !
HURRICANES
! ! !
HURRICANES


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 7, 2016)

Locksnap said:


> HURRICANES
> ! ! !
> HURRICANES
> !!!
> ...



Lions deserved it you Kiwi wanker.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2016)

I only care about it when the world cup is on. I was not happy with the winner of the last one.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 7, 2016)

I HATE THOSE MELBOURNE PLAYERS


----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2016)

Valiant said:


> I HATE THOSE MELBOURNE PLAYERS


OOOOGA BOOOGA RUGBY LEAGUE


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 7, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> So I didn't see one of these. I figure it's not the biggest sport esp stateside but I play in a alum social league.
> 
> I figure this could cover pro as well.
> 
> ...



But yeah you're confused, rugby is a big deal in the rest of the world.


----------



## Florence (Aug 7, 2016)

Americans playing rugby? The Apocalypse is nigh.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 8, 2016)

Fallensaint said:


> But yeah you're confused, rugby is a big deal in the rest of the world.


Is it more common? Most foreigners I spoke to don't have much a care about it.


----------



## Florence (Aug 8, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Is it more common? Most foreigners I spoke to don't have much a care about it.


It's common in a good deal of Europe and most of the former British colonies.


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 8, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Is it more common? Most foreigners I spoke to don't have much a care about it.



Southern hemisphere it is huge, the Rugby world cup is one of the the biggest sporting events around. You have the 6nations in the northern hemisphere and the Rugby Championship (formerly trinations) in the Southern between world cups for national tournaments.

The big club tournaments are the super rugby tournament which just finished which has teams from Nz, Aus, SA, Japan and Argentina and the European Rugby Champions Cup which has teams from Italy, England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland and France

One of the national sports of New Zealand, South Africa and Australia and watched in stadiums packed with tens of thousands of fans.

You'll be hard pressed to find a kiwi or a South African who didn't play at school level.







Super rugby final for reference (this is a small stadium btw).


----------



## Ariel (Aug 8, 2016)

NZ is about to get crushed


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 9, 2016)

For us not playing real sports Team USA seemed to do pretty well today


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 10, 2016)

Ariel said:


> NZ is about to get crushed



Well shit you were right. Your boys are playing us today at 4:30 our time though so we will see.



Bassomatic said:


> For us not playing real sports Team USA seemed to do pretty well today



You guys are playing a real (albeit small) rugby nation next so we'll see how it translates. 7s is fantastic though in that it is a great leveller, anyone can win with a bit of luck and non traditional rugby nations do surprisingly well.

The US team was comprised almost entirely of sprinters last I checked and 7s is about speed.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 10, 2016)

Yea I think it's a rather fair system to be honest (not just that it favors my home team). Had to talk a little smack though because that's part of the fun of sports 

I do think some of the more well versed/rounded teams can still use their experience to come out on top though. But it does open the playing field.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 25, 2016)

So we got our first win last week, in a social inter uni match, we pounded our rivals (haha take that ivy league) I'm not the largest fellow and I'm rather fit, contact sports are new to me.

I can take a hell of a hit, but I get shaken up. Since I need speed and fast reaction. How the hell do you shrug it off? The people are experienced in contact sports can just roll with being hit. I rarely get laid out but I need a split second to figure which way is up before I am effective again.


----------



## Evilboshe (Sep 7, 2016)

Pray for me.  I just joined rugby club.  I'm completely out of shape and know next to nothing about the sport.  I have practice today, and I have no clue what it's going to be like.


----------



## Evilboshe (Sep 16, 2016)

[Sorry for the double post, but I figured an update was in order, and this makes more sense than an edit]
I've really been enjoying myself so far.  I am, as expected, not very good at anything yet, but all the guys have been really helpful, patient, and nice.  I've had to sit out some of the drills to watch so I could see exactly what they were doing and figure out how I could do it, and nobody's minded.  We were at the gym the other day, and I wasn't quite sure what to do.  Then four different guys were showing me workouts.  I'm not going to be able to play an actual game anytime soon, but I'm going to work my ass off to get better.  

Not everything on my first day was a miserable failure: we were doing a 2-on-1 drill when I passed the ball to the other guy, who got past the defender to score.  That felt good (even though it was probably more of a reflection on his catching skills than my passing.)


----------



## Fallensaint (Sep 16, 2016)

Evilboshe said:


> [Sorry for the double post, but I figured an update was in order, and this makes more sense than an edit]
> I've really been enjoying myself so far.  I am, as expected, not very good at anything yet, but all the guys have been really helpful, patient, and nice.  I've had to sit out some of the drills to watch so I could see exactly what they were doing and figure out how I could do it, and nobody's minded.  We were at the gym the other day, and I wasn't quite sure what to do.  Then four different guys were showing me workouts.  I'm not going to be able to play an actual game anytime soon, but I'm going to work my ass off to get better.
> 
> Not everything on my first day was a miserable failure: we were doing a 2-on-1 drill *when I passed the ball to the other guy, who got past the defender to score.  That felt good (even though it was probably more of a reflection on his catching skills than my passing.)[/*QUOTE]



I am glad you are having fun but you reaaaallly need to learn the lingo mate 

What position are you playing?


----------



## Evilboshe (Sep 16, 2016)

Fallensaint said:


> I am glad you are having fun but you reaaaallly need to learn the lingo mate
> 
> What position are you playing?


Figured I'd probably end up saying something wrong 
I don't have a position yet; I'm still just getting to learn how everything works.  The practices I've been to so far didn't really break up by position or anything so I haven't really needed to know.  And we have enough extra people that it's not of dire importance.

Edit: Today they had me practice with the forwards, but I still don't have a specific position.

(Late) Double Edit: Multiple people have now told me I'll most likely be a prop.  Nothing's official though.


----------



## Zootalaws (Nov 15, 2016)

Ariel said:


> NZ is about to get crushed


So how did that work out for ya? (Or were you talking about the earthquake?)

Can't remember the last time we were crushed... but I've only been playing/watching for fifty years.

Ireland gave us a decent game, I'm sure we can return the favour next week.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 16, 2016)

Evilboshe said:


> Figured I'd probably end up saying something wrong
> I don't have a position yet; I'm still just getting to learn how everything works.  The practices I've been to so far didn't really break up by position or anything so I haven't really needed to know.  And we have enough extra people that it's not of dire importance.
> 
> Edit: Today they had me practice with the forwards, but I still don't have a specific position.
> ...



so are you still alive?


probably not


----------

